# Bug iPad et iOS 6.1 et solution



## EBLIS (16 Février 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je crée ce topic car je viens de tomber sur un bug sur iPad (2) et iOS 6.1 (décidément il fait parler de lui).

En effet je surfais sur Safari et ai voulu à un moment mettre une page en favoris, mais voilà, il m'était impossible de le faire de plus la totalité de mes favoris a disparu. il ne restait plus que les favoris de base : Bing et Manuel de l'utilisateur d'iPad.

J'ai donc fermé Safari en le quittant (icône du dock), ai supprimé au cas où les fichiers temporaires via les paramètres et ai rebooté à l'ancienne 

Les signets sont réapparus après quelques minutes.

Vous pouvez dans un premier cas juste quitter totalement Safari et attendre un peu.

J'espère donc avoir aidé certains qui rencontreraient ce bug dans le futur.

Bonne fin de nuit


----------

